# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar Festën Baba !

## prenceedi

Sot eshte festa boterore e babait...........
Pra sot te gjithe duhet tju urojme baballareve tane GEZUAR FESTEN
Festa e babait ishte nje ide e Sonora Smart Dodd nga washington i cili ne 1910 duke mare shkas nga festa e nenes donte te nderonte babain e tij. I cili pas vdekjes se nenes gjate lindjes se femijes se 6 , rriti dhe shkolloi i vetem te 6 femijet e tij jetim.
Per here te pare kjo feste eshte festuar ne 16 Qershor 1910 dhe qe atehere festohet cdo te diele te trete te Qershorit.
Ne vitin 1966 presidenti  Johnson e dekretoi me ligj si feste.
52 vende ne te gjithe boten bene te njejten gje dhe me pak ndryshime te vogla ne date e festojne kete feste.
Lulja simbol u zgjodh trendafili.....*i bardhi per te gjallet dhe i kuqi per te vdekurit*



PS pavarsisht kesaj eshte ndoshta nje nga festat me te pafestuara ne te gjithe boten ne kontrast me festen e nenes qe eshte festa me e madhe ..........

----------


## prenceedi

Ju kerkoj ndjese per gabimin ne titull.
Ju lutem moderatoreve te korigjojne pak titullin ....

----------

